# little help... or confidence



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

OK well I have been working on my form and back tension a lot over the past few months and has helped greatly on shooting close. My best with my maxxis 31 in dec on indoor was a 294 and 32 x's After a month long wait for my carbon element and blankbaling and working strickly on form and backtension my first round with the element in april was 300 and 41 x's. So all the work had helped tramendously as far as my target panic I can now float the pin on the x and it seams to move very little(when I pay attention to it). So I went out last week with a guy at work to shoot distance, as my true love is 3d and hunting, At 30 I felt like I was all over the place then we gradually worked back to 60 yards and while my groups arent as good yet as they were when I had no target panic and punched the trigger they were ok I think. But my question is this I felt like I was steadier at 60 than I was at 30. Is this due to relaxing and finding confidence in the shot as this is the first time shooting out past 20 in a couple months. Do you think that as I get use to shooting longer distances again will I feel more comfortable and hold better or do I still have issues with my form.


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I think you answered your own question. Anytime I have done a great deal of shooting at 20, such as winter indoors, it always takes a litte getting used to shooting longer distances. I suspect that the reason you felt less comfortable at 30 than you did at 60 is that you shot 60 after having already shot rounds at closer distances... you were warmed up and getting the hang of it. That's all it takes... practice. 

Also, it is natural to loose some focus when you try something you're not very used to... ie: long distance shooting combined with a new bow. Next time you go out, take a roll of white butchers wax paper and a black magic marker. Tear off a big sheet of it and draw a 2 1/2 inch black circle in the middle. Tack it up on a target face and go back to 60 yards. I will bet you won't believe the group you get.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

The distance is causing you a little anxiety,remember dont focus on pin,shoot your same form you shoot indoor and let the shot happen.Sounds to me like you are focusing on the pin too much.Shoot your form and you'll be fine.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm the same way, I can execute a better shot at longer distances than at shorter distances. 

I think that it has to do with expectations. We don't expect to shoot as well at 60 as we do at 20 or 30 so we just relax and shoot our shot.

The key for any archer is to get to where we can shoot the same shot at any distance as we do on the bale. This is where a disciplined bridge comes in. When we gradually increase the stress of distance, we can learn to shoot our bale shot on every shot. This summer I'm learning that the bale is easy compared to the bridge. The bridge is where the real work and discipline come in.

Or it may just be a peep height thing. 

Allen


----------



## bigpuddin43 (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks guys that is what I was thinking. Also getting use to a heavy stabilizer right now it seams I can hold just as steady without my stabilizer as I can with it but I think it is just me not use to the weight yet.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hats off to the white shoe great answer.:shade: confidence comes only when you shoot in your comfort zone......


----------

